# Mosquito 4/09/09



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

After a Drs. appointment i was able to get out to the Mosquito and enjoy the great fishing.Was fishing from 11:30-3:30 and was able to boat about 30 walleyes and one bass.Had our 2 man limit in about 1 1/2 hrs. and culled fish the rest of the time on the water.Trolling was the presentation and the suicide bite continues at Mosquito lake! Boated over 100 walleyes now since last tuesday.

Heres a pic of todays fish.









Kdog


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

wow nice catch, trolling on the south side?


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice catch Keith, I didnt have time to talk earlier when you called I will give you a call in the morning, later, sammy cappelli


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I did pretty bad with only one (17)and 1 crappie (13)


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Nice catch Kdog! Any tips on the presentation?


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Tips,,,hmmm fish really close to the bottom and have ALOT of crankbaits!


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks for the tips


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

nice catch!friend and I were out wading from 4 till 9:30 last night, wasnt much going on, 3 eyes and a few perch.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Ive been getting bombed with PM's since i posted this.For those that are serious about learning how to catch inland walleyes and want to speed up the learning curve contact me at 
[email protected]


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice catch man!


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice limit of inland walleye. Conrats.


----------



## Greydog (Mar 24, 2007)

How big are those walleye in the pic? There's nothing to compare them to but I would guess the 2 big ones are around 20" and the rest 15" to 16"??


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Thats correct the 2 bigger eyes were about 20" with the smaller ones about 15".Theres ALOT of 2 year old 13" eyes in the lake right now and we culled them throughout the day.

Kdog


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

What do you mean by culled them? I'm just your averge Joe.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

culling is done when after you get your limit of fish, you continue to fish trying to improve on the size, releasing the smaller fish to be caught another time.


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Some good eating there. Were you trolling the south or north end?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Just got back from mosquito, boy am I glad my daughter stayed home, it was like being on Lake Erie with a false security kinda.
Anyhow, I headed right out to lee side of the island from the park ramps, caught nothing, then attempted a somwhat controlled drift dragging a mushroom anchor that helped alot with being at least fishable, went out to 20' and drifted some worm harness Erie style, no walleye, but found some nibbling perch so we anchored there and caught 6 perches little ones, no walleye, gave up and called it a bad day for fishing. 
There were a ton of bass boats cruising the coves, I'm thinking they may been a little weary of heading on out into the big part of the lake they were packed in there pretty thick. Tournement must have been toady? 
West Branch was sure looking good I circled around and checked it out It wasn't nearly as rough but still windy.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Kinda figured it was going to be rough so i just headed to shenango. I knew i can get out of the wind there. But i was wrong. Wind was blowin everywhere there too. Got a half dozen crappies and called it a day. Hope to hit mosquito in the morning.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Got a report from my bud Sammy "THE BULL" Cappelli and he was tearing them up,,60+walleyes in about 8 hrs,lol.The onslaught continues!

He said there was 3-4 footers crashing onto his back deck of his boat while trolling,,,,i guess rolling over was a good decision today.I'll be back there Monday with my kids for more meat,,,,18 between the 3 of us shouldnt take but a few hrs if this bite continues.

Glad you guys made it in safe with the motor trouble,it can be a scary thing in waves like that on Mosquito.

Kdog


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Just remember people these guys are slammin dinks!!!


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Great job on the eyes!

I'm guessing that you're getting them on leadcore & #5 shadraps. I've always done real good this time of year slow trolling close to the old creek channel. I also get them on bottom bouncers with worm harnesses, although the crank baits seem to produce better fish.

Once we get our Turkey, I'll be out there too.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

meatwagon said:


> Just remember people these guys are slammin dinks!!!


Well that somehow does make me feel a little better about catching nothing but a half dozen perch.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Slammin dinks ha,,,,well i guarantee you the fish im catching are as good of quality as any other fish caught on the lake right now.When 14.5 lbs just won a Buckeye walleye club tournament trollling last week doing the same thing as us other guys slammin dinks i'll keep doin it!

When you go through 20-60 fish in a day your going to catch your share of small fish but your also going to get a few 20's and high teens fish to boot.I can tell you on average my top 5 fish in the last week will weigh in between 8-12lbs.you can take that to the bank!

So fact is these guys arent just "slammin dinks" there also catching there share of quality Mosquito walleyes.

Kdog
KeithWalters


----------



## Tabuki (Oct 20, 2005)

Good job KDog and thanks for the posts.:good:


----------



## angler2002 (May 9, 2005)

14.5lbs did win the BWT tournament last Sunday, but the winners only caught 5 fish over 14 inches all day. They had one fish that was almost 6 pounds and 4 other nice fish. Second place was 12lbs and they were also trolling and I believe they had one close to 5lbs. There were a lot of guys who trolled all day and did not catch 5 fish over 14 inches however they caught a lot of fish under 14 inches. So yes there are quality fish being caught right now, but when you see numbers of 30 - 60 fish keep in mind only 10-20% of them are quality keepers and not everyone is catching that many fish.

KDOG we would have liked to have you in the tournament. Sounds like you would have done good. Maybe next year.


----------



## turkeymikey (Jul 3, 2008)

meatwagon said:


> Just remember people these guys are slammin dinks!!!


Once the Amish get done there will be no dinks! They keep any eye no matter what size!


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Kdink slammer take that to the bank!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey dink slammer I saw a trophy center console out there yesterday your's? very nice fishing machine probably has it all, we used to call them little ones CIGARS. Never did catch anything with any size to it a mosquito.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I was out there yesterday as well breaking in the new motors and trying to fish a little. I catch alot of walleyes on erie, but this inland fishing is a whole new game for me. We did manage a half dozen eyes with the biggest a 22inch 4lb. fish. in about 3 hours of fishing. Catching walleye, big or small is still catching. I say congrats to K-dog and Sammie for you had a better program than I. We only kept the 22 and a 16 in fish but I'd rather release 20 dinks than watch rods bounce with no action. We used leadcore and shad rap #5's in perch color. If erie is bad I will try it again soon.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya they might be small but they sure do taste good! Starting too want to keep the in-land fish again and just fish in the fall and spring on erie. Runnin out 10mi sure is hard on the equiptment. If you want in-land fish start pitchin jig and crawler in a week or two. Water temp at Berlin is 50. WB mostly 46 and Im sure after the north wind Skeeter isnt very warm either but at the dam. Dont forget guys pulliun lead is just another way to get fish on one end of the lake. The bridge is another.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I can hold my own on Erie. I think I would rather run the 10 miles and catch nicer fish. I have never had any real good luck at Mosquito. Congrats to anyone who can.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Angler,

I tournament fished inland waters for 9 years and know most of the guys fishing inland tourneys in NE Ohio.Because of family obligations going the next few years my commitment to tournament just has to take a backseat.

Seasonal patterns predicts which way i fish for walleyes and fact is now is the best time to troll for deep walleyes,once the spawn is over and before the weeds get up.Like Jig said once the weeds get up in a few weeks better fish can be had there but until then dont knock this trolling pattern.A few years back i caught 3 fish over 5 lbs at Mosquito during this exact time frame.


I think that most people dont realize is most of the fish in the lake are 13-14" and 2 years old so of course your going to catch alot of those fish now and throughout the year.I noticed on the 4 times on the lake this year that ive definately caught more of these fish than in the past,,,,i say great because in a year or 2 its going to be alot of bigger fish.

Meatwagon i see its easy for you to slam someone but lets see some pics of the fish your catching on any given day.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I live about a mile from Mosquito and don't fish it all that often. I catch fish but lake Erie will definitely spoil you. I've always said the problem with Mosquito is that they need a minimum 15in size limit. It gets tons of pressure and it's a wonder that any of the fish get to the 20"+ size(I know some do) When you see stringers full of 11-14in fish just imagine what those same fish would look like in a year or two. The lake is definitely a great place to fish but I think it could even be better if a size limit was imposed. I use to LOVE Pymatunining before the DOW screwed that lake up bad. Catching 50-100 walleyes a day was nothing if you knew what you were doing. When you took the kids out look out. All you did most of the time was bait and remove fish. Talk about getting kids hooked on fishing! The economy even boomed because the fisherman would have to buy LOT's of crawlers and would keep comming because the fishing was so good. Sure do miss those days and hope it turns around as predicted in 2011.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Snook,

I agree with you i think there should be a minimum length on Mosquito.I think the DNR looks at Mosquito as a TAKE lake,,,they do the same with Indian Lake where theres no size restrictions.I think the DNR stocks more fry in these lakes knowing they are TAKE lakes compared to other lakes in the state that have minimum size limits.Pre fishing on Indian a few years back it shocked me to see one guy with about 4 walleyes between 8-12" that he had on the stringer,,,,but to each there own,,they were legal and he was keeping them.I personally but a 14"size limit on the eyes i keep on inland lakes.

It is ashame what happened to Pymy,use to be great and now i dont even bother with it.I hope your right and it comes back by 2001,,its nice fishing there without all the boats running around,definately a different atmosphere.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Mosquito is a good walleye lake especially considering it's close proximity to metro areas (Akron, Cleveland, Youngstown,etc). We don't keep anything under 15" just by our own preference and I'd like to see a minimum size limit imposed by the DoW. I've found that if you get into a school of those dinks that you're going to catch only dinks out of it for the most part. Bigger fish sometimes are under the cigars or else holding on entirely different cover or breaks. There are plenty of fish in there in the 2.5 to 4 lb class and I've taken fish up to 7.5 lbs out of 'skeeter in the past ten years.


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

I will quit bashing when you quit bragging.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

meatwagon said:


> I will quit bashing when you quit bragging.


What's wrong with him bragging? If you shot a huge buck, or caught a mess of fish wouldn't you post the pictures or tell a good story?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I think its cool that he shares the tactics he is using out there. Sure its nice to get fish but how is everything. It gets you pumped up getttin eyes out there. I know I cant wait too get home to brag and share. Thats just saying he had fun and so can you. No its not the bigger fish. Just look at what the DNR milks off that end alone. Again the smaller eyes act like perch and the bigger like pike! I think the bigger fish are easier to get in the fall. All my 6# plus fish were trollin or casting in the fall with the biggest at 9# pullin lead on the stump field. Braggin! I dont think so. Ive gottin 50 fish days/nights on ALL the in-land lakes in NE Ohio. If he does well deep then I thank you KDog! Ill be out there next year and so might you Meatwagon.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

ya isnt that the point of this site? im all for braggin about fish ive caught and readin about fish other people caught


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

meatwagon said:


> I will quit bashing when you quit bragging.


This section is dedicated to FISHING REPORTS. I know it can be hard to understand but unlike you people who actually post reports are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Nice fish, K Dog. Sounds like a lot of fun.

The DNR has pretty much tagged Mosquito a 'meat lake', or 'put and take' lake. It was one of the last, or maybe THE last lake in Ohio to drop it's daily limit from 10 fish to 6 fish. They stock it with anywhere from 4 to 10 million fry a year. Even with a 10% mortality rate, that's a lot of fish per year, even for a reservoir of it's size. They'll probably never put a minimum size limit on the walleyes.

Let the Amish, or the Catholics, or the Baptists, what the hell, even the Satanists keep whatever sized fish they want. That's what they're there for. It's perfectly legal, and they have every right to do so if they wish to.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Well Meatwagon,My intention is not bragging at all but to let the forum members know that there is a VERY GOOD deep trolling bite going on at Mosquito right now.Im sorry if you couldnt see through that but really i thought i made it pretty clear.Pictures always are nice to add on a fishing report to add some substance and credibility to the report.

Now if i would have gone on here and bragged about past tournament accomplishments,money won,so forth and so on now id call that bragging.Im sure theres people who care to know about whats going on at the lake,what is working and how to catch these fish.

Id strongly suggest you just ignore my future post since you consider my reports bragging,,,,also you can quit PMing me wanting to know what depth,what color,what lures,what speed where at and how to.Now lets quit bickering and get out there fishing,,,,and if you do well id certainly like to know and congrads on the good catch!

Seriously
Kdog


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

meatwagon said:


> I will quit bashing when you quit bragging.


 bragging. why not. i live close to skeeter and ive never caught 100+ walleye in 2 days out of that lake. great job Keith. glad to see it, brag away, i know i would and so would anyone else.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

BTW anyone going to be out tomorrow?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I plan on being out.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

What time Bigdaddy,,,i plan on being there around 10,,,,,have room if ya want to go for a ride.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Kdog said:


> What time Bigdaddy,,,i plan on being there around 10,,,,,have room if ya want to go for a ride.



WHAT....
Just don't ask for the details...lol It might just end up _costing_ you  

P.s. Most of you wont understand my post. It's more of an inside joke


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

I must be feeling awfully generous


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

I dont fish Mosquito, but reading Kdogs posts sure make me want too lol.
I appreciate the info people share on here. If you read posts like Kdog's he gives a clear heads up on whats working. Saves a guy like me time. If I were going to fish mosquito I wouldnt have to waste time on finding a presentation thats working. The mans already filled me in, so quit bustin his balls and go fishing.......... Thank's for the info Kdog and keep posting I appreciate your info.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Kdog is letting people know that there is some great fishing to be had at Mosquito right now. He's telling everyone that trolling deep next to the bottom is on FIRE. The guy has shown pic's to back up his claim. The wise fisherman would take his advice and give it a try.To me it's not braggin -he's backing up his point and sharing what he knows to help others out. Give him some credit! He's trying to help others! That's the great thing about this site. We all can learn something no matter how great of a fisherman we think we are. Let's hope that too many don't take his advice cause Skeeter will be short a lot of eyes!


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

OK Kdog,I'm done.Good luck fishing!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

KDOG----good luck this week in the FLW tournament....sammy cappelli


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice work KDOG

Time of day

Location

How you caught fish

Good report in the Northeast Ohio reports section. Keep them coming.

Sounds like someone is jealous and not catchin! 

T*BUG


----------



## FrankTheTank74 (Feb 25, 2009)

Drewhop said:


> This section is dedicated to FISHING REPORTS. I know it can be hard to understand but unlike you people who actually post reports are greatly appreciated.


I agree, I'm only a year and a half into my walleye fishin carreer and the tips I get off of this site are awesome. I love hearing when someone went out and had a good day and they come here and tell everyone about it. Let's beginners like myself know where and when to go. Keep bringin the stories!!!


----------

